# Smithgal Woods



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Headed N Tuesday, 1st stop Atlanta to pick up another couple of Trout Bums and then on to Dukes Creek for perhaps the last cold water trip of 2012, maybe time for just one more, we'll see. Anyway it was a great time and definately one of my best trips.

I ended up w/20 netted and maybe 10 LDRs, of those 20, 14 were in the last 3 hours of this trip :yes:. 8 were in the 22-24 inch range, ea put on a show of their own. Here are few shots below of these awesome RBs


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Man, those are some beautiful trout. You were outside Atlanta catching them? I havent seen fish like that since I lived in PA. Looks like you had a great time. Great job, and thanks for the report! O*D*W


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Man, those are some beautiful trout. You were outside Atlanta catching them? I havent seen fish like that since I lived in PA. Looks like you had a great time. Great job, and thanks for the report! O*D*W


These fish are in public water @ Smithgall Park near Helen Ga. just a $5 parking fee and you can get a shot at them. This was my 3rd trip, and although I've never been skunked there, I've never caught them like this trip :no:. Last trip I had 6 pop my 5x tippet in the 1st few seconds of hooking up.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow.....Nice Fish!!!!

I have heard Helen Ga is great. I need to get up there soon. Also want to go the Great Smoky Mnt National Prk and hit the streams on day.


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

If you want a chance at some monster trout you should try the Toccoa river below Lake Blue ridge. They have big brown trout as well as rainbows there. Also Dicks Creek/Waters Creek area is not far from Smithgall Woods and is a trophy rainbow stream that is open to the public as long as you have a WMA license. Not sure about now but when I lived there it was something like Mondays, Wednesdays and Sundays that you could fish Dicks Creek...Waters was 7 days a week. It's in the Chestatee River WMA above Dahlonega.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

great info!....thanks
looks like a road trip in the making!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Volunteered Slavery said:


> If you want a chance at some monster trout you should try the Toccoa river below Lake Blue ridge. They have big brown trout as well as rainbows there. Also Dicks Creek/Waters Creek area is not far from Smithgall Woods and is a trophy rainbow stream that is open to the public as long as you have a WMA license. Not sure about now but when I lived there it was something like Mondays, Wednesdays and Sundays that you could fish Dicks Creek...Waters was 7 days a week. It's in the Chestatee River WMA above Dahlonega.


Dicks and Waters sadly are not what they used to be, Toccoa has had some issues w/the dam releases, their working hard to take care of that river and good fishing is still possible, Ga has a great DH season on certain rivers and nice fish are stocked, including beautiful Brookies! The Chattooga is awesome!!

Dukes is limited to 15 angles/day Wed,Sat,Sunday, this time of year and a split half day in the warmer season and reguires a call in reservation.

Tons of great info on the NGTO site spelling all of this out for those w/interest and there good guys!!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I have NEVER fished fresh water in my entire 50 year life. My family used to summer up on our property south of the Park near Franklin NC. I've been all over that Park and saw lots of fly fishing going on there. Always wanted to try it out. I know I am not the caster for fishing those small, tight streams, but the beauty of the place is worth it. 

I would welcome a road trip sometime. Learn the trout ropes and enjoy life.


----------

